# soil analysis



## jjm (May 6, 2021)

New to this site and wish I would have found this site prior to sending it off. But anyway, any recommendations on the analysis below? 


If needed, I can re-send it to one of the labs recommended on this site.

Thanks,

JJM


----------



## johnklein25 (Apr 22, 2021)

I wouldn't bother getting another test. Run with these results and maybe use a different lab that isn't pushing name brand products so hard... not sure about you but I don't think labs should be selling products. I don't mind paying for lab services, but I don't want to get commercials back in the results. I guess it could be used as "specific" but I'd rather get specs than name brand recommendations.

9000 sq ft is a pretty good sized lawn. I'd look for a granular fert with a good amount of N and K, little to no P. I think some winterizer type fertilizers are formulated that way. Fert companies use the term "winterizer" as a marketing gimmick to help push their calendar programs. Since you've got a good amount of sq ft, I'd look for something like a 32-0-10 Scotts "winterizer". That'd be about 6.25 lbs of fert for your lawn, and that'd give you 1 lbs per 1000, TTF needs 3 to 4 lbs of N per year, but you're supposed to wait 6 to 8 weeks in between doses, and we're not supposed to feed nitrogen in the summer so you may want to target another feeding early fall, and then another mid to late fall. Using a 32-0-10 will will boost your K levels some too.

Read this university article about adjusting/maintaining Ph - http://rocklandcce.org/resources/correcting-soil-ph At 
7.4 your pH isn't too ugly but you may want to take some action to keep it from getting ugly.

You could do another soil check in late summer/early fall to see how you're looking. If K is still low, you could apply some "potash only" amendments. I'm having some trouble finding info on how much K you might need but it'd be a good idea to get a dose of that in before summer hits. Hopefully someone else can make a recommendation there and we'll both learn something...

ps - I'm recommending granular just based on the size of your yard. If my yard was that size, I would probably use granular.


----------



## jjm (May 6, 2021)

Thanks!! I plan on using granular and will probably wait to do another test.
I guess my biggest question is with the pH. That link is very helpful! 
Thanks again,

JM


----------

